# Strange ovulation followed by weird bleeding....is this my period?!?



## Saska (Nov 9, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone could shed some light or experienced similar? 

I am trying to conceive naturally this cycle before I start ivf in my next cycle. I had a chemical pregnancy (natural) last cycle. I tested last week for ovulation. On Tuesday I got the solid smiley face  ( day 12) so did lots of fertlisation action but then on thurs to saturday got positives ( darkest on Friday day 15) with those Internet cheapies. I have only started having periods again four months ago after 22 years but on these cycles I have typically ovulated day 17 with a period about two weeks later. 

On Monday evening, after intercourse, I had some bleeding and then again yesterday. Not that much, about two fifty pence worth and it was dusky red. More today but black and so far a lot less. 

It seems way too early for my period ( and its essential I get day 1 right as starting ivf) ....any ideas what this could be? I had a smear a week ago and she said she had nicked my cervix so could it be something to do with that?!?


----------

